# Oriental Trading - Free ship thru 6/13



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw an ad for OT while web browsing and just for today, Sat. 6/11, you can get free shipping on orders of $39 or more. Code is OTCRMKT.

NOTE: I've seen OT ads on websites for a while lately (visited the OT site and now see the ads pop up when visiting other sites with ads) and it's always the same promo--free shipping on orders of at least $39. Always same promo code. Always says expires today, but then see same ad later.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Huh, that's weird. I never pay attention to what the actual code is. I wonder if they'd still accept it - may have to check. 

(PS Thanks for the earlier code mention, got some fun misc. stuff & TOT handout treats!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure if I should piggy back this on to here or start a new thread but it ended up here I guess. LOL

Got an email from Oriental Trading that they are having another Free Ship on any Order. This one expires at Midnight CT on Thursday, 6/23. Code is CE165424.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

kewl thx for the update gos! i had some stuff that i was going to buy from the last free ship promo that i didn't actually process then, but done now 

amk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I used it to pick up 2 small items this time around. Saved basically $10 on the order so happy! Expires tonight.

6/24--got email order has already shipped.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Email this morning, Friday 6/24, extends the Free Shipping offer to tonight at Midnight CT. Same Promo Code, CE165424.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you! Slid in under the deadline


----------

